# creative way of using broken custom rods



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't resist it ... imagine Mae West saying "hey there boy, is that a bunch of busted fishing rod sections in your pocket or are you happy to see me." :biggrin:


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

Man, you got it bad. I only have one Cr. pipe on my key chain. Very creative!!!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Mini nimchucks!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

HEADSHAKER said:


> Mini nimchucks!


*nunchucks? Cool!*


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

jakers said:


> Man, you got it bad. I only have one Cr. pipe on my key chain. Very creative!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Should have saved the lengthy parts and sold them as "switches"...I remember when I had to pick my own!!


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

this is actually the keychain of a well known rod builder. he does very nice work


----------

